# Plastic bushings on Metal Studs



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Is this a code requirement ? Plastic bushings when using MC through metal studs ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

No


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I’ve never used plastic bushings in metal studs before. But some of the guys from up north like BBQ and PeterD would talk about using them when they roped a grocery store in romex.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I got called out on it today, inspector said it was code.... I’m like It’s MC wiring ?! He said still need bushings, he passed me anyways. Regardless, I’m trying to figure this out for future installs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Does your inspector look at the code book before he speaks? 

If you spoke to him, why not ask for a code reference so you have it for next time?

Oregon has the "cite it, write it" rule that requires inspectors to cite the code section, when writing up code issues. This usually takes care of issues like this, although I have had some inspectors twist a particular code article around in a way that wasn't intended.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cow said:


> Oregon has the "cite it, write it" rule that requires inspectors to cite the code section, when writing up code issues.


Very smart. Why hasn’t the rest of America adopted this??!!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I sometimes will use the plastic bushing when I have to use the Aluminum jacket MC. If pulling against the knurl the MC gets caught up. Is that the correct term for the way AC and MC is wound?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Is this a code requirement ? Plastic bushings when using MC through metal studs ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NM yes! MC no!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Is this a code requirement ? Plastic bushings when using MC through metal studs ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We use them to make it easier to pull the MC through the studs, then I remove them for use on the next job.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> We use them to make it easier to pull the MC through the studs, then I remove them for use on the next job.


That sounds time consuming.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> That sounds time consuming.


Hey, 6¢ is 6¢.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Hey, 6¢ is 6¢.


Yeah, some days it seems like that’s what I’m paying myself per hour. 🤣


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

NEC® Article 320.30, AC cable must be supported and secured at intervals of 41⁄2 feet or less (*unless routed through a framing member*) and within 12 inches of every termination.
I have never heard of any rule that says you have to bush a metal stud for MC or EMT only NM cable if your into doing that.
Most of the code in the US and Canada is there for a reason. What benefit would bushings offer in protecting MC in a metal stud?
If that was true then you would have to drill the top plate to the same size a a bushing and insert one there. No one does that.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Maybe the inspector is the type to wear a face mask while driving around alone. He probably has a condom on too!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

WronGun said:


> I got called out on it today, inspector said it was code.... I’m like It’s MC wiring ?! He said still need bushings, he passed me anyways. Regardless, I’m trying to figure this out for future installs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nothing to figure out. you don't need them and I'm not near a code book. 300 or 334 . not mc


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Very smart. Why hasn’t the rest of America adopted this??!!


It's required in Massachusetts .


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I use those for low voltage cables without armor


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodood1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Grommets are essential (but not code) when pulling MC through long metal stud walls.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> We use them to make it easier to pull the MC through the studs, then I remove them for use on the next job.


Southwire makes a new mc that pulls through studs easily in either direction FYI


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Code inspector past you because he discovered he was wrong. I have used them for pulling MC sometimes simply because it makes pulling easier and faster. But mostly no.


----------

